# My convertable



## Texatdurango (Oct 28, 2011)

I love making my own pens but I realize not everyone likes fountain pens so here is what I came up with.....


My basic pen with sterling silver accents and my favorite clip. The blank and finials are made from alumilite poured by me.







Here is a pen for those wanting a nice writing fountain pen. Oops, I just noticed I didn't screw the section down all the way! It's not like that in real life. 





For those who love fountain ink but prefer a rollerball, here is a pen with the Schmidt Cartridge Rollerball!  





And finally, for those who prefer a nice rollerball, here is a pen with a Schmidt 5888 extra fine rollerball installed.





Rather than make and lug around a bunch of pens, I make the bodies to accept any of the three sections which are also made from Alumilite. Here is the one pen shown configured differently above. This is the first time I made a rollerball section and while it is the identical size as a Jr Statesman, I think I'll play with it to see if I like the feel or perhaps go a tad smaller. One thing for certain, the section feels MUCH better (softer)when writing than the metal sections. I didn't show it but the two fountain configurations can also accept a converter.  I've been having a ball with Alumilite lately and so far have this pen available in eight colors with identical grain patterns.  Ought to make a colorful display for Christmas sales.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 28, 2011)

I prefer a ballpoint... :biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (Oct 28, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 28, 2011)

George I really like the nose-cone that you made for the rollerball. Very well done. Now you need to add one more option to it. You should come up with a stylus tip too. :biggrin:

I forgot to mention how much this reminds me of a Duofold.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 28, 2011)

glycerine said:


> I prefer a ballpoint... :biggrin:


As I was measuring to make the rollerball section I thought, I ought to make a couple sections for Parker style refills.....Just in case there is that one _oddball_ ought there! :biggrin:



IPD_Mr said:


> George I really like the nose-cone that you made for the rollerball. Very well done. Now you need to add one more option to it. You should come up with a stylus tip too. :biggrin:
> 
> I forgot to mention how much this *reminds me of a Duofold*.


 
Gee, what a coincidence!  I have liked that pen shape for a long time so made this style similar and I make it as a button filler as well.  I make the same style pen a bit larger taking advantage of the larger multi-start tap and die set.  Hopefully I'll have something for everyone!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

Brilliant!!!, but George you know me, why sell them one convertible when you can sell them 3 pens Just pulling your chain:wink: And I agree with Mike so much reminds me of a Duo fold. Great execution and planning.


----------



## BW Design Works (Oct 28, 2011)

Very nice George! :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 28, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Brilliant!!!, but George you know me, why sell them one convertible when you can sell them 3 pens Just pulling your chain:wink: And I agree with Mike so much reminds me of a Duo fold. Great execution and planning.


 
Actually I'm not planning selling them as a set, just letting customers know they are available in any configuration.  I'll have demo pens inked with each type nib so they can choose which they like.

Hey, how about this..... a "Show Special" on a "set of three'' and you can pick and choose your colors! :wink:


----------



## billm75 (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't wait until I'm confident enough to try this style of pen.  Love the material you used, it's beautiful.


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 28, 2011)

George, that looks awesome! And talk about options, great job.
Eugene


----------



## G1Pens (Oct 28, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 28, 2011)

Very impressive George. I hadn't yet considered doing anything like a conversion. Now that you've shown it can be done, I may try it. Thanks! The shape is nice and you nailed the appearance with the color contrast and Silver accents. I appreciate the photos. 

Nice pen, good job:biggrin: (haven't heard That in awhile)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

Eagle just burst a gut laughing up in pen heaven.





dalecamino said:


> *Nice pen, good job*:biggrin: (haven't heard That in awhile)


----------



## RichF (Oct 28, 2011)

George, that's a great design.  I like the looks of the 3 sections.  The silver gives the pen a great look.


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 28, 2011)

Great looking pen George!! Really love the centerbands!!


----------



## EarlD (Oct 28, 2011)

Ooooh,  that's nice.  Love the color!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 30, 2011)

Coloring is somewhat reminiscent of the Green Pearl on Pelikan (but not as close as the resemblance to the Duofold!)

Excellent George - you have raised the bar ... yet again 

Linda


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 30, 2011)

Great looking pen.  Very nice work.


----------



## BigShed (Oct 30, 2011)

Novel idea, very well executed.


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 31, 2011)

That looks great George. Love the color as well as the accents with it.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 31, 2011)

Great looking pen George! The options are great and i like the colors a lot.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 31, 2011)

George you have great skill. Thank you for sharing your idea, and your work. I am however trying to think of the best way to put the silver rings on the cap. Would you mind sharing?


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 31, 2011)

George,
Very cool. I like the pencil conversion.  It is a real nice casting to.


----------



## avbill (Oct 31, 2011)

I thinkth a trip to AZ is in my future George!   Greeeeeeeeeeeat idea  Excellent work!


----------



## Curly (Oct 31, 2011)

Very fine work George.


----------



## lorbay (Oct 31, 2011)

That is way nice George.

Lin.


----------



## Dan_F (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful work George, does give a nod to the Parker Duofold.  Nice job on the casting too. Are the center bands swedged, and if so, how do you do it? I damaged my collet chuck threads trying to swedge silver tubing. 

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 1, 2011)

Dan_F said:


> Beautiful work George, does give a nod to the Parker Duofold. Nice job on the casting too. Are the center bands swedged, and if so, how do you do it? I damaged my collet chuck threads trying to swedge silver tubing.
> 
> Dan


Yes the bands are swaged on and I use a collet but can't get much more specific than that because I think I do it differently each time and I'm always thinking of a better way to do it since it is so time consuming!


----------

